# Is this rotary cutter too big?



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

Can this tractor handle it?


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

Here's another shot.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:lmao: I think thats all he needs because the tires will smash the grass down and the mower will get in between. That looks funny :furious:


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

I took this picture at the show in Sharon Springs NY. I think the guy had just bought the mower. And that was the only way he had to move it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Im assumeing that that was from last year, becouse the grass is green.  



What show was this from? I try to get to the auctions up that way, but that place does not look famluar.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

At least you won't have to worry about the cutter bogging the tractor engine down or front counter weights. :lmao:


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

Sharon Springs is a little west of Albany. There show is in Mid-June


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

George, love the avatar! Is that yor SP baler??


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

That's my baby. It's a 1962 model 1280 Haycruiser


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Cool unit George, what's it got for a power-plant???


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

It's got a 460D Wisconson. Rated a 53.8 hp at 2200 rpm. Three forword gears with Veri-drive. Speeds from 1.4 mph to 22.7 mph.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:thumbsup: Thanks for the pics. That's a real unique machine you have, George.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

There's no way that "tractor" will handle that Woods RCC42 brush cutter.  I know as I have a RCC42 for my Kubota L-185 and its perfectly matched to my Real (baby tractor).


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

George that is a very unusual machine you have there never seen one that wasn't a pull behind. Thanks for the picture a very cool looking tractor.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by George G _
> *It's got a 460D Wisconson. Rated a 53.8 hp at 2200 rpm. Three forword gears with Veri-drive. Speeds from 1.4 mph to 22.7 mph. *



Thanks for the info George, very neat machine you have there. Have you owned it since new?


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

I picked it up at a auction about eight years ago. Payed $1600 for it. Had to drive it a little over 40 miles to get it home. I would like to get her painted up one of these days. Thing is, you see the garage behind the baler. That's all I've got to work in. Although the baler fit's in there. It's in there right now. So ain't three tractors, about half dozen engines, all kinds of tractor parts, an on, an on, an on.
I've only baled with it once. Baled almost 1000 bales with it one weekend. It worked great. Alot of people ask me how bad the dust was. I've baled a lot of hay/straw over the years, with a tractor. I can't say the dust was any worse on the baler, than on the tractor. Although the seat get's a little warm (engine is under the seat). Told the Ol'lady that would be great for baling in the winter.


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*Ain't Neever Seed One Thm Things Afore*

I wonder how it would compare to, I think a NH 1300 or 1600?? A pull behind PTO driven bailer. The farm I used to work on had one of them. Used the 4020 JD to run it. The wagons would hold about 220 bales tossed in from the kicker. 

They baled 20 acres in one day. 10:00 am to 4:00 pm. I imagine that one pulls the wagon, but do you catch the bales and stack them on the wagon? Or does it toss them onto the wagon?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That baler is SOOOO cool. Never heard of a self driven bailer. Nice find!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Great pics George...I have seen only one of those and it was at a county fair in northern Fla... 

Isn't it a pain when you run out of room to work on projects...I can visualize that no cars are being parked in the garage...


----------



## farmkid (Sep 7, 2006)

i'm not so sure. the foarm i work on had a Ford 8830 tractor it it was a gutless wonder. it could barely run a hesston 4900 baler, and we had to work on it more than the baler. it got traded off this last winter of a JD 4755 and it runs great


----------

